# Breeds?



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey so a friend of mine hatched 4 chicks and they are two weeks in these pictures. Can anyone tell me their breeds?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is an updated picture of the oldest ( first hatched ) three weeks old.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Three weeks old


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

The dark with the yellow look my blue wyndotts I got! So that's what they may be???


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

And many the one in the first picture! Mine are beautiful!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks. We are really stumped! We think the brown one is a Welsummer. We really need help!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Now that the feathers are developing with the first one she has a brown color at the end of her wings.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Updated picture. This one turned three weeks yesterday.


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah I have about 7 that I don't know about either! It's so hard when you busy them and are just told mixed lot!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea they got them from a farm we volunteer at. They have random chickens everywhere!! They have so many breeds too!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Next time I think we are going to watch which hen is laying the egg!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Right if it were only that easy!!! We got ours from Tractor Supply and they where just a mixed breed of pullets!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea I wish they would at least tell you what breed you got! Because the same with hatcheries, you ask for mixed set and you get a mixed set indeed!!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah or some short of list of what they could be so you can research them and try to see what ones they are!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I know! They should!


----------



## gotchicks (Apr 24, 2013)

The second one looks just like my golden comets.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea it does! We where thinking Golden comet for that one.


----------

